# Job Interview



## shortamazon (Jan 5, 2004)

I am going to have my first serous job interview in a few days. Would like to know..if one should wear thier uniform or come in street clothes. I would think coming in my uniform would be impressive. Plus should I bring in my notes on what I know how to do/make? Very nervous at this moment. 


shortamazon


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I would recommend wearing buissness casual opposed to your whites. Uniforms don't impress me during an interview, but a clean, well dressed applicant does (most of the time)

Your notes are fine, but you should really look the interviewer in the eyes and not rely on notes. It is fine to be nervous, just turn the nervous energy into a confident demeaner.

I wish you success.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

Do not go in uniform-thats for work. Like Cape Chef said business casual, and refrain from high heeled open toed shoes and asst. dangling jewelry 
Uniforms, notes, 3 thermometers, etc.... do not impress, just be yourself. 
hth, danny
ps, do bring a pen


----------



## xaleto (Jan 26, 2004)

At my interviews I dressed casually, not too shabby, but not too fancy. Skip the white uniform.

Check this web site, it has great tips to prepare for an interview. I wish I had found it before I had my interview.

http://www.collegegrad.com/

Best of luck to you,

Laura :chef:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Did you have the interview yet? How did it go? (We're all rooting for you!  )


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Please refer to this thread.
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ght=interviews

For once, cape chef is right.

I wish you luck.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

I don't think that is very fair. I can only hope to know in my career half of what Cape Chef knows.


----------



## chef1x (Dec 4, 2002)

Oh Jim,

I'm only being ironic.

I feel the same way.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Oh I could tell immediately that you *must* have been joking


----------



## shortamazon (Jan 5, 2004)

Im so sorry that I didnt get back sooner on this.  Just noticed this today.
Well...didnt get the job. Some one came in after me said they would take 
job for less. (6.65 hour) Still dont have a job yet. ( into my last yr 
now) Sighs..in time. Thats what my chef/teacher tells me.

shortamazon


----------

